# Tamron to Announce New 90mm F2.8 Di MACRO 1: 1 VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

```
<p>The second lens to be announced by Tamron along side the SP 85mm F1.8 Di VC USD will be a 90mm F2.8 Di Macro VC USD lens. It will be available in Canon, Nikon and Sony mounts. What would be upgraded over the current version is unknown at this time.</p>
<p>The <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892882-REG/Tamron_90Mm_F_2_8_Di_Macro.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">current version currently has a $150 instant rebate</a> until February 29, 2016.</p>
<p>The lenses are scheduled to be announced of February 22, 2016 ahead of CP+ in Japan</p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 19, 2016)

This figures. I just bought the Canon 100mm f/2.8 L IS macro. 

Hope this is great and a bargain anyway.


----------



## miz (Feb 19, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> What would be upgraded over the current version is unknown at this time.



Price would be obviously.

Nothing for me this time, next annoucement 20mm 1.8 + 28mm 1.8 pls.


----------



## lloyd709 (Feb 19, 2016)

Booooring - just what the world needs!! The canon 100 2.8 IS is already well priced and very sharp. Why doesn't anyone bring out a good 60 or 65 macro or fast and close focusing.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

What's wrong with the old one?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 19, 2016)

Disapointed that there is no 60mm macro, also surprised that Tamron is bringing new 90mm macro when their 90mm VC is already a good lens. I think Sigmas announcement is going to be more exciting: 50-100mm f/1.8 lens.

Here is a link to rumour:

http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/50-100mm-f18-dc-hsm-art.html


Edit: forgot to add, Tamron has old 180mm Macro which is also lens they could have updated instead of updating 90mm VC.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2016)

This is great! Macro users need more and better options. (Not like like current 90 is a slouch)


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Maybe one of the soon to be announced Sigma lenses will be a 60-65mm Macro!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 19, 2016)

Tamron is expected to announce at least one more product along with the two new lenses. Stay tuned to find out what!


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Tamron is expected to announce at least one more product along with the two new lenses. Stay tuned to find out what!



A wide prime maybe? :


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 19, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Tamron is expected to announce at least one more product along with the two new lenses. Stay tuned to find out what!


still a small chance for 60mm macro?


----------



## grainier (Feb 19, 2016)

I already own a 100L. So I be like whatever.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 19, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Tamron is expected to announce at least one more product along with the two new lenses. Stay tuned to find out what!
> ...



Sorry, man, I've got to be very vague at the moment.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 19, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Disapointed that there is no 60mm macro, also surprised that Tamron is bringing new 90mm macro when their 90mm VC is already a good lens. I think Sigmas announcement is going to be more exciting: 50-100mm f/1.8 lens.
> 
> Here is a link to rumour:
> 
> ...



Wow...that f1.8 zoom lens would be *VERY* interesting to me....

cayenne


----------



## miz (Feb 19, 2016)

hmmm
Sigma not putting great 85 1.4 in a new ART body -everybody is bitching
Tamron putting great 90 2.8 Macro in a new line body - everybody is asking 'Whats wrong with the old one?'

Mankind <3


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2016)

miz said:


> hmmm
> Sigma not putting great 85 1.4 in a new ART body -everybody is bitching
> Tamron putting great 90 2.8 Macro in a new line body - everybody is asking 'Whats wrong with the old one?'
> 
> Mankind <3



"You can't please yadda yadda yadda..."

It is well known the Tammy 90 M is a very good lens, many would ague it's no 100L and vice versa. Refreshes are always nice, especially in the world of such fine detail as Macro. And as for old adages, seems like they have no shortage of them on CR.


----------



## ecka (Feb 20, 2016)

miz said:


> hmmm
> Sigma not putting great 85 1.4 in a new ART body -everybody is bitching
> Tamron putting great 90 2.8 Macro in a new line body - everybody is asking 'Whats wrong with the old one?'
> 
> Mankind <3



The "old" one is only a few years old.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 20, 2016)

ecka said:


> miz said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm
> ...



I expect it will be a cosmetic upgrade, that will quickly expand the line of 'new' lenses.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 20, 2016)

Wrong macro lens to be updating. The 180 f/3.5 should have been updated first or at least a 150 f/2.8 VC introduced with weather sealing.


----------



## ecka (Feb 20, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > miz said:
> ...



Exactly. Why so much drama around cosmetics?


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 20, 2016)

ecka said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



That was going to be my question. Tamron has optically produced a good macro lens for many years. There most recent one though went the modern route of internal focusing, etc. I had been keeping my eye on that lens for a while but then a deal on the Canon 100L came up I could not pass on.

I suspect you guys are correct, it probably is just cosmetic. Which means, get a good deal on the current model?


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



There is no reason why this could not be a weather sealing, improved coatings, stabilization or other improvement.


----------



## nhz (Feb 21, 2016)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Wrong macro lens to be updating. The 180 f/3.5 should have been updated first or at least a 150 f/2.8 VC introduced with weather sealing.



Agree, some competition for Sigma 2.8/150 and 2.8/180 Macro OS would be nice. 

I don't doubt the quality of the Sigma macro lenses but the OS versions are quite heavy which is not great for an image stabilized (primarily hand-held) macro lens. Maybe Tamron could build a lighter alternative?

I previously used the Sigma 2.8/150 macro and switched to Canon 2.8/100L because of the more universal use, better IS and lower weight; but the Sigma is the sharper of the two ...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2016)

slclick said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



Looks like you hit the nail on its proverbial head with that statement! 

I still kinda miss my old Tamron AF SP 90mm f/2.8 DI Macro for the 'soul' of its pictures although maybe its nostalgia. It was a really quirky lens with a massive focus extension and no IS though and that's why I sold it. 

I find the Canon 100mm L macro a bit clinical - maybe it's just too good I don't know but down the road maybe there's another Tamron in it for me...


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Just taking a cue from all the other refreshes I've seen lately. Looks great, but I'm covered.


----------

